# Anyone here making their own humic and fulvic acids solutions?



## KLITE (Mar 21, 2014)

I have the feeling people are well over paying for the humic and fulvic acid solutions. I mean all they are is a micronized dust blended with osmosis water? Im gonna get some humic and fulvic powder and make my own solution at 8% for humic and 10% for fulvic, i dont see why it would be any different. Just wondering if anyone here is already doing it?


----------



## charface (Mar 21, 2014)

Not making it.
How and when are you using it?


----------



## KLITE (Mar 21, 2014)

I just been doing some research and realized all humic and fulvic acid concentrates out there are a solution of the leonardite extracted powder in water at different ratios. Im pretty sure it can turn out at leat half the cost if you buy your own powder and dilute it yourself with osmosis water because thats what all the companies do and the bottles arent that cheap yet the powders are. Plus its a 'rock dust' worse than can happen to it is sttle slowly with time, i doubt itd have a short shelf life. I have seen good specimens of both humic and fulvic so when the powder arrives ill make a batch and report on how it looks.
I use humic and fulvioc acid for anything and everything. From foliar to watering, twice a week for the former and once a week for the latter. Really find it improves taste trememdously and it makes nutrients more readily available for use. Ive used it both hydro and organically and in hydro you can really!tell the difference in smell and taste packs a punch though reservoir needs changing every week. Ive tricked people before saying a bud is organic when it was really hydro and they fell for it.


----------



## charface (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks. I was considering using them
in the past but when I asked the store dude he insisted it was present in the
ancient forest worm castings I was using. I really think he was confused but
I kind of let it go.
Anyway ill be watching this.


----------



## SableZen (Mar 22, 2014)

charface said:


> Thanks. I was considering using them
> in the past but when I asked the store dude he insisted it was present in the
> ancient forest worm castings I was using. I really think he was confused but
> I kind of let it go.
> Anyway ill be watching this.


charface, if you are talking about growing in soil and using worm castings, I think the confusion might be that worm castings have high levels of microbes that provide stuff like Hydroxamate Siderophores that chelate minerals like iron.

KLITE, I'm curious about how it works out for you. But since you mentioned using in hydroponics... hydroponic nutrients are already chelated, usually from sources like leonardite for humic acid. Are you mixing up your own nutrients for hydroponics as well or just sort of planning on using it as an additional supplement?


----------



## charface (Mar 22, 2014)

SableZen said:


> charface, if you are talking about growing in soil and using worm castings, I think the confusion might be that worm castings have high levels of microbes that provide stuff like Hydroxamate Siderophores that chelate minerals like iron.


Oh 
So do you think in organic soil with all the castings and mixrobes you need
to supliment it?

I guess need is the wrong word since
Do you think it would significantly improve things?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## KLITE (Mar 22, 2014)

When using humnic and fulvic acids in hydro the difference is enormous. Even i sometimes think wow that almost tastes organic. But no I dont mix up my own, thoiught i dont see why one couldnt use his own humic and fulvic concentrate. I find in hydro youre better off keeping it simple and sticking to bloom food, vitamins, carbs, bloom enhancer (Big Bud does the job quite well, no PK 13/14 or any of that, it kills the taste completely) and if you have the patience humic and fulvic. Beware of root rot when using fulvic and humic. Also bombarding plants until buds are half an inche wide with an organic cocktail or teas really improves the taste and smell, just be sure to keep reservoir ppm low.
In respects to most nutrients i think you might be wrong saying that most hydroponic nutrients are chelated from leonardite, but i cannot provide background. And even if they are chelated from leonardite they wont be the same as using the fulvic and humic acids concentrates.
If youre doing organics the way it should be done with a well ammended soil, you should try your hardest to increase microbial and bacterial activities in the soil, since those are what actually make the organic nutrients available for uptake. Since humic and fulvic sort of do that, its an extra helping hand. Plus compost teas really are the shit and i also add 1 worm per gallon of soil in pots at beggining of flowering.


----------



## SableZen (Mar 22, 2014)

charface said:


> Oh
> So do you think in organic soil with all the castings and mixrobes you need
> to supliment it?
> 
> ...


I honestly don't know how beneficial it may or may not be if you are already concentrating on a healthy living soil that's going to produce all the organic acids needed for the plant to uptake whatever it needs. I mean, it would most certainly be beneficial - but if it would be beneficial enough to be worth the cost/effort on top of what you are currently doing, I really don't know...

In hydroponics, I would think it would most certainly be beneficial/required to supply a source of organic acids for chelation if not already included in large part as a part of the base hydroponic nutrients used. And perhaps with foliar feeding as well? That's why I was curious exactly how KLITE is planning on using his homebrew and what he will be using it with and if the results turn out to be noticeable.


Edit to add: Just noticed you posted while I was typing this KLITE... will respond later but looks like you are thinking along the same lines as me.


----------



## charface (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks guys, 
Good tips.
I like the idea of a few worms on active duty.


----------



## KLITE (Mar 22, 2014)

SableZen said:


> I honestly don't know how beneficial it may or may not be if you are already concentrating on a healthy living soil that's going to produce all the organic acids needed for the plant to uptake whatever it needs. I mean, it would most certainly be beneficial - but if it would be beneficial enough to be worth the cost/effort on top of what you are currently doing, I really don't know...
> 
> In hydroponics, I would think it would most certainly be beneficial/required to supply a source of organic acids for chelation if not already included in large part as a part of the base hydroponic nutrients used. And perhaps with foliar feeding as well? That's why I was curious exactly how KLITE is planning on using his homebrew and what he will be using it with and if the results turn out to be noticeable.
> 
> ...


My 'homebrew' would be NO different than any company's bottled humic or fulvic acids really. Its the refined extract from leornadite micronized at an usually 8% solution, simple as. Only difference is the cost that im now thinking it could actually turn out close to 1/4 the cost. Ive gien up bottled nutes all together for quite a while except for fish emulsion (that i wont even attempte to make) and the acids, figured i could dilute my own...
I also add humic acid powder to my soil but i have found it is more effective to give your plants a good dose of it weekly and twice a week foliarly with mollasses and a wee bit of fish emulsion also once a week a bit of compost tea with aloe powder foliarly too. Used to put enzymes too but realized whats the point of having enzymes on leaves lol. I find plants growing as fast as they do in hydro but looking more healthily than hydro.
I really think you will not experience the full spectra and intensity of flavours and scents from a strain until you use humic and fulvic.


----------



## SableZen (Mar 22, 2014)

KLITE said:


> My 'homebrew' would be NO different than any company's bottled humic or fulvic acids really. Its the refined extract from leornadite micronized at an usually 8% solution, simple as. Only difference is the cost that im now thinking it could actually turn out close to 1/4 the cost. Ive gien up bottled nutes all together for quite a while except for fish emulsion (that i wont even attempte to make) and the acids, figured i could dilute my own...
> I also add humic acid powder to my soil but i have found it is more effective to give your plants a good dose of it weekly and twice a week foliarly with mollasses and a wee bit of fish emulsion also once a week a bit of compost tea with aloe powder foliarly too. Used to put enzymes too but realized whats the point of having enzymes on leaves lol. I find plants growing as fast as they do in hydro but looking more healthily than hydro.
> I really think you will not experience the full spectra and intensity of flavours and scents from a strain until you use humic and fulvic.


One of the additives I thought gave good results in hydroponics and was especially good with seedlings and foliar feeding has been Liquid Karma (LK) but I don't buy it often due to price. LK has humic and fulvic acid derived from Leonardite. But anyway, I have been wanting to source and make my own version of LK basically - if I could find a cheap source of both Leonardite (or equivalent for organic acids) and processed kelp (or equivalent to support beneficial microbes in hydroponics without the mess of trying to use carbohydrates).

Would be interested in where you are able to source any of this.


----------



## KLITE (Mar 22, 2014)

SableZen said:


> One of the additives I thought gave good results in hydroponics and was especially good with seedlings and foliar feeding has been Liquid Karma (LK) but I don't buy it often due to price. LK has humic and fulvic acid derived from Leonardite. But anyway, I have been wanting to source and make my own version of LK basically - if I could find a cheap source of both Leonardite (or equivalent for organic acids) and processed kelp (or equivalent to support beneficial microbes in hydroponics without the mess of trying to use carbohydrates).
> 
> Would be interested in where you are able to source any of this.


Those acids are the shit, but hard to use in hydro, extreme attention to detail is needed i find. I get what you are trying to do but the carbohydrates also provide the plant with readfily available energy and since most carbohydrates out there come from a sugar source it also makes buds have a sweeter over all taste and smell. Again kinda hard to use propperly. If you dont add peroxide(which for some fucking reason is really expensive in europe) and change the water every single week and flush every 2 weeks for a day or 2 its hard to not get slime or some kind of problem..


----------



## SableZen (Mar 22, 2014)

I've been upping the amount of support for beneficials a little at a time as I experiment from grow to grow in DWC. But I've found kelp-based products haven't caused me any problems so far, are pretty commonly used in hydroponics already, and provide support for not only bacteria but for fungi. I do keep everything to a minimum though as I'd rather just supplement in additional bacteria (which is economical) as needed rather than risk putting in a large amount of available food source for them while risking a population explosion of non-beneficials. I have not needed to use peroxide or chlorine since increasing support for the beneficials. Which is one of the reasons I'd like to source Leonardite and supplement it without paying the cost for products like LK - to sort of bridge the gap a bit more between what beneficials in what-would-be-found-in-soil amounts might provide and where I'm currently at with supporting them in DWC. 

The thing is everywhere I've found that sales Leonardite, sales in bulk amounts for the agricultural industry (so in 50+ pound bags to tons). 

Let me know if you find somewhere that is economical doesn't mind sales in low volumes KLITE.


----------



## KLITE (Mar 23, 2014)

I just searched on ebay. I think ytou can buy as little as an ounce.
If you really are serious about your weed you should really consider going hardcore organic. I prayed to hydroponics for years using a combination of organic and inert nutrients, but the amount of work and attention to detail it takes to get something at the same level as organic is ridiculous in comparison, though when well done it could be arguably better than organic, at least potency wise.


----------



## DANKSWAG (May 28, 2014)

Klite,

Did you come up with a DIY reciepe for humic and fluvic acid solution. I am interested as well.

In fact I am even more curious about a enzyme solution for that Sensizym is expensive. I am using a aeroponic cloner and want to use enzymes and aloe to encourage root growth. 

I came across a citrus enzyme homemade solution online where you take brown sugar and used up lemon and orange pieces with rind chopped up in with one liter water in a 2 liter container and let ferment for 3 months, if you add yeast it takes 2 weeks. It is listed as a cleaner and theoretically it should break down mater around a fresh cut clone stem to make it available as food. Theoretically.... anyone have suggestions for your own enzyme solution?

DankSwag


----------



## killemsoftly (May 28, 2014)

DANKSWAG said:


> In fact I am even more curious about a enzyme solution for that Sensizym is expensive. I am using a aeroponic cloner and want to use enzymes and aloe to encourage root growth.


I always heard that pond enzymes were a near or perfect substitute for Sensizym/Hygrozym but lost the link to that claim. I remember the guy saying you could source it off of ebay and such. I don't have hard data on this nor did the guy who made the claim but it's supposedly waaaay cheaper. I think he got a case for what a litre cost.
Worth looking into.


----------



## DANKSWAG (May 28, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> I always heard that pond enzymes were a near or perfect substitute for Sensizym/Hygrozym but lost the link to that claim. I remember the guy saying you could source it off of ebay and such. I don't have hard data on this nor did the guy who made the claim but it's supposedly waaaay cheaper. I think he got a case for what a litre cost.
> Worth looking into.


 Mr. Jones, I mean killemsoftly, I am not in need for bulk for a little goes a long way. I also read one could make a vegetable enzyme solution similar to the fruit one. I like the fruit one for cleaning in the kitchen and bathroom. I may just let a pineapple rot for that purpose. 

DankSwag


----------



## killemsoftly (May 28, 2014)

DANKSWAG said:


> Mr. Jones, I mean killemsoftly, I am not in need for bulk for a little goes a long way. I also read one could make a vegetable enzyme solution similar to the fruit one. I like the fruit one for cleaning in the kitchen and bathroom. I may just let a pineapple rot for that purpose.
> 
> DankSwag


Just thought I'd put her out there. It's $40/litre here so when I'm due I can double down and get years out of it. That sounds really interesting about diy fermentation. Hope you get the tek down, it's always nice to be self-sufficient.

Don't mind Mr. Jones, little irony never hurt anyone. Just pass on the cool-aid Dank. lol
I hear you're a fascinating and marvellous basterd. 
Cheers


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (May 28, 2014)

I just add humic acid to my compost pile.


----------



## DANKSWAG (May 28, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> Just thought I'd put her out there. It's $40/litre here so when I'm due I can double down and get years out of it. That sounds really interesting about diy fermentation. Hope you get the tek down, it's always nice to be self-sufficient.
> 
> Don't mind Mr. Jones, little irony never hurt anyone. Just pass on the cool-aid Dank. lol
> I hear you're a fascinating and marvellous basterd.
> Cheers


I'd pass you the Kool-Aide but I use it in making my own "soda stream" syrup flavors. Nonetheless I'd pass you a shot of Jameson if you were token next to me. 

About what you heard all true and then some! I agree it is nice to be self sufficient, but that takes planning and preparation which in a point click and delivered to your front step world you just don't see much of anymore.

Cool thing about natural homemade remedies they tend to be safe, effective and multifaceted in the application in our lives, not to mention being light on the pocket book.

DankSwag
By the way call me anything you want, just not late to dinner!


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 29, 2014)

KLITE said:


> I have the feeling people are well over paying for the humic and fulvic acid solutions. I mean all they are is a micronized dust blended with osmosis water? Im gonna get some humic and fulvic powder and make my own solution at 8% for humic and 10% for fulvic, i dont see why it would be any different. Just wondering if anyone here is already doing it?



My worms take care of that for me.


----------



## billy4479 (May 29, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


> I just add humic acid to my compost pile.


 I like to add it to my compost tea as well jk,


----------



## SEEKI (Feb 1, 2022)

wHAT ABOUT MAKING ONE FOR HUMAN CONSUMPTION?









Humic & Fulvic - 946ml


Mother Earth's Flagship Product that is now the base of their other formulas. Super Concentrated Fulvic and Humic Acid improving nutrient bioavailability and cellular energetic dynamics.




www.amritanutrition.co.uk


----------



## xtsho (Feb 1, 2022)




----------

